# 2014 Foil 15 Not available in US



## shale (Apr 3, 2008)

I was shopping for a 2014 Foil 15 (the Ultegra Di2 11 speed equipped bike) and learned it's not available in the United States. Does anyone know why?


----------



## dcslim (Jun 7, 2008)

No, but I was told the same thing by my dealer. Seems odd.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Not really all that unusual. MFRs have different specs for different markets. Many / most European-market bikes have Campagnolo as stock OEM spec, as well as Shimano and SRAM, but aside from custom builds, you almost never see them offered out-of-the-box in the States.

Scott probably wasn't able to secure enough UltDi2 grouppos to deliver to the US market. Trek, Specialized, etc. likely committed more orders to Shimano than Scott, due to their size and market share.


----------

